# Handicap Gaming



## Ericius161 (25. Juli 2020)

Die Aktionen rund um Folding@Home zeigen ja, dass die PCGH-Community auch ziemlich Wohlesome sein kann. Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch Lust diese Spendensammlung zu unterstützen  

Markus und Robert werden durch eine fiese Krankheit mittlerweile daran gehindert ihrem Hobby nachzugehen. Der Adaptiv Controller könnte ihnen das Zocken wieder ermöglichen, jedoch benötigen die beiden noch zusätzliche Technik, welche leider nicht von der Krankenkasse übernommen wird.

Fundraiser for Robert Bartsch by Markus Weidenbach : Handicap Gaming 

Zum Controller selbst gibt es hier ein Video.
So nutzt Dennis Winkens den Xbox Adaptive Controller | Video (deutsch) - YouTube


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2020)

Ich würde ja etwas für die beiden Spenden aber warum gibt es kein Spendenkonto auf das man überweisen kann?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2020)

Einfach auf Spenden und schon hast du die Auswahl.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Einfach auf Spenden und schon hast du die Auswahl.


Habe ich doch schon gemacht.

Dann kommt "Sofort-Banking" da muß ich meine Bankverbindung usw angeben.
"Giro-Pay" auch. Und das dritte ist Kreditkarte.
Ich möchte nicht über die Seite spenden.
Sondern wenn dann von meiner Sparkassenseite auf denen ihr Konto überweisen.


----------

